# Aviation History Day, Feb 19



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I gave the presentation yesterday at the museum. We had been expecting 150 for the presentation, but the weather was not cooperating. In the morning, it was pouring, and the freeway was closed for a short time. It got better in the afternoon. So we had about 85 make it out.

Those that made it out were in for a rare treat. In addition to the presentation, our Zero needed to do a maintenance check flight, so the pilot, Steve Barber took off and made a couple of low fly-bys for the crowd. It was great! Here are some shots from yesterday.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

That's great! Man, what a great volunteer job to have! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I have been very fortunate to be involved with these guys. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks great 8) What I wouldnt give to be sitting under the tail of the P-38! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2005)

Yep, it's still there for now. It won't be much longer though, sadly. But we do need to make room for our Hellcat, which is returning from Texas this week. It's been there since October!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Will you be there when the Lightning leaves? If so, be sure to take some shots 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope so, but the date is undetermined right now. If I know ahead of time, I want to get pictures and video. If not, then I will just have to get the shots and video at Chino in April or May.


----------

